# Bucking when asked to canter?



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

I think that if she used to buck and then the rider fell or stopped it is very likely she learned that that is how to get out of work.

So with that in mind I would do what you are doing and push through it. However, rather than making her do a lap or two of canter, as soon as she is cantering kindly bring her back to trot or walk and give her lots of love and praise. A quick pause to reinforce that she gets a break only when she canters nicely and then ask for the transition again. The goal here would be to have her bucking fits get shorter and shorter (because she knows a nice canter means a break) until she eventually doesn't buck. As the bucking fits get shorter you can increase the length of each canter.

Also, bear in mind that after a lot of time off she could have very poor balance. Bucking at a canter is often due to a lack of balance as well.


----------



## RhiannaShea (Aug 8, 2016)

Bright Stride Equine said:


> I think that if she used to buck and then the rider fell or stopped it is very likely she learned that that is how to get out of work.
> 
> So with that in mind I would do what you are doing and push through it. However, rather than making her do a lap or two of canter, as soon as she is cantering kindly bring her back to trot or walk and give her lots of love and praise. A quick pause to reinforce that she gets a break only when she canters nicely and then ask for the transition again. The goal here would be to have her bucking fits get shorter and shorter (because she knows a nice canter means a break) until she eventually doesn't buck. As the bucking fits get shorter you can increase the length of each canter.
> 
> Also, bear in mind that after a lot of time off she could have very poor balance. Bucking at a canter is often due to a lack of balance as well.


I shall try that tomorrow, today I only did a few strides, just confused as she likes going fast most days, she has had around 4 months of lunging and working up to proper riding so would balance be a big problem? she didn't go straight to proper riding I had to work her muscles up to how they used to be first


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

@;


RhiannaShea said:


> I shall try that tomorrow, today I only did a few strides, just confused as she likes going fast most days, she has had around 4 months of lunging and working up to proper riding so would balance be a big problem? she didn't go straight to proper riding I had to work her muscles up to how they used to be first


That is great that you took the time to build her muscle back up. How does she feel in the canter? Does she lean around corners or fall back to trot often? Those could be signs of her being unbalanced. Balance will come the more you work with her


----------



## RhiannaShea (Aug 8, 2016)

Bright Stride Equine said:


> @;
> 
> That is great that you took the time to build her muscle back up. How does she feel in the canter? Does she lean around corners or fall back to trot often? Those could be signs of her being unbalanced. Balance will come the more you work with her


She had physio as well cause I didn't wanna risk anything and make it worse and I'm having lessons on the basics again so it's not me messing her up again. She feels fine, starting on corners she more balanced on the lunge so I'll try that and yes she has fallen back into trott a few times but she's also managed a full two laps in canter so it may be how she starts?


----------



## SandermanHorsemanship (Dec 1, 2016)

If you are just not getting back into it with her, I would start slowly, getting her soft and supple at the walk and trot, and getting yourself back in the riding mindset. Can you remain on her when she bucks? If so, when she bucks, quickly pull her nose to the side, this makes it nearly impossible for her to buck. If you have difficulty staying on, have an experienced rider or trainer hop on her and correct her every time she bucks. I would also recommend cantering on a horse that is very well behaved in order to build your confidence.


----------



## RhiannaShea (Aug 8, 2016)

SandermanHorsemanship said:


> If you are just not getting back into it with her, I would start slowly, getting her soft and supple at the walk and trot, and getting yourself back in the riding mindset. Can you remain on her when she bucks? If so, when she bucks, quickly pull her nose to the side, this makes it nearly impossible for her to buck. If you have difficulty staying on, have an experienced rider or trainer hop on her and correct her every time she bucks. I would also recommend cantering on a horse that is very well behaved in order to build your confidence.


we've spent five months building up her back, lunging and riding activities so I've done the slow building up of walk and trot already but thank you, I do stay on and carry on, my confidence has grown as I know i have the ability to stay on and falling off doesn't hurt me, she's rammed me into fences and chucked me into a gate previously (hence the confidence loss) but I've realised nothing else can really happen to me? i've a hat and body protector, I don't mind the bucking as I end up just cantering afterwards when she finally does it without bucking, I'm more nervous to ride a different horse as I know my mare if that makes sense?


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

My horse both occasionally bucks, and use to buck at almost every canter transition, he's excitable. My mare will kick out/act grumpy when asked to canter because she is lazy. Is she a forward moving horse or sluggish? I ask because is she bucking out of excitement at going into the canter, as the canter can be exciting, or because she does not want to move forward. 

If it is excitement because she has a lot of energy or whatever, I would make sure she has been worked thoroughly before asking for a canter, and make sure when you ask, you ask very softly with absolutely no apprehension. Do lots of trotting, half halting and halting, until she is calm and listening. If she is off balanced try not to ask on a corner or on uneasy footing. Make sure you are not tightening up expecting her to buck, breath deeply, half halt, and then ask her to canter- I would ask in a straight line. If she still bucks, either one rein stop her if she's not inclined to listen fast, or stop her immediately. Start over and ask again until she starts cantering without bucking, and when she does, if she's happy cantering pat her and let her keep going for a few strides. 

If it's because she is lazy, I would get after her and ride her strongly until she canters well for a few strides, and then stop her as a reward. Rinse and repeat


----------



## RhiannaShea (Aug 8, 2016)

falling said:


> My horse both occasionally bucks, and use to buck at almost every canter transition, he's excitable. My mare will kick out/act grumpy when asked to canter because she is lazy. Is she a forward moving horse or sluggish? I ask because is she bucking out of excitement at going into the canter, as the canter can be exciting, or because she does not want to move forward.
> 
> If it is excitement because she has a lot of energy or whatever, I would make sure she has been worked thoroughly before asking for a canter, and make sure when you ask, you ask very softly with absolutely no apprehension. Do lots of trotting, half halting and halting, until she is calm and listening. If she is off balanced try not to ask on a corner or on uneasy footing. Make sure you are not tightening up expecting her to buck, breath deeply, half halt, and then ask her to canter- I would ask in a straight line. If she still bucks, either one rein stop her if she's not inclined to listen fast, or stop her immediately. Start over and ask again until she starts cantering without bucking, and when she does, if she's happy cantering pat her and let her keep going for a few strides.
> 
> If it's because she is lazy, I would get after her and ride her strongly until she canters well for a few strides, and then stop her as a reward. Rinse and repeat


she tends to be both? forward going normally but today I think she was already tired? maybe more feed could help? maybe I should remove the baileys keep calm? I only just thought of that, she's been listening perfectly to everything else just not cantering


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

RhiannaShea said:


> maybe more feed could help? maybe I should remove the baileys keep calm? I only just thought of that, she's been listening perfectly to everything else just not cantering


I wouldn't mess with her feed unless there is really something missing. It is normal for most horses to have days with more energy and days with less...just like humans. As long as her condition is good and she is getting the nutrition she needs I would leave it as is. Also, I imagine if you fed her something formulated to give energy she may become overly excitable and that wouldn't help the bucking.

If you think she needs more substance because she is back in work now, I would consider increasing her hay before her grain.

What does she get fed now? (hay, grain, supplements?)

Cait


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Her teeth been check lately?


----------



## RhiannaShea (Aug 8, 2016)

Bright Stride Equine said:


> I wouldn't mess with her feed unless there is really something missing. It is normal for most horses to have days with more energy and days with less...just like humans. As long as her condition is good and she is getting the nutrition she needs I would leave it as is. Also, I imagine if you fed her something formulated to give energy she may become overly excitable and that wouldn't help the bucking.
> 
> If you think she needs more substance because she is back in work now, I would consider increasing her hay before her grain.
> 
> ...


She gets 13lbs a day of hay and a feed of safe and sound with baileys lo cal balancer and Topline cubes(very small amount, increased if worked a lot that week) her feed is around 900-1kg a day split in two feeds but the safe and sound is for lami prone and for her weight I should be giving her a lot more I just don't see it necessary with the balancer.
She's a great condition right now with maybe a little extra fat but she's exercised 2-4 times a week


----------



## RhiannaShea (Aug 8, 2016)

ChitChatChet said:


> Her teeth been check lately?



She had then checked and sorted last month with a health check this month so I'm pretty sure it's just behaviour and her being naughty😅


----------



## Emiloo (Dec 9, 2016)

Every time she starts to buck either smack her with the crop or dig your spurs into her sides she needs to know that you are the boss and she needs to do what you want


----------

